# Vet made me feel crap !



## debsy (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi please can somebody cheer me up, been to vets today for Ronnie's booster jab and flea oil etc etc, told vet we changed him to wet food and to be honest he has never been happier, we tried him on all sorts of dry before we decided to change him. We haven't had any runny poos or wind and he loves it, he gets veg and fish in fact eats better than us, hese my boy and I never thought I could love like this (soppy I know). Anyway he was a right Pratt saying he wasn't a lover of it and it's all crap , he then went onto bones saying wild dogs don't bring cows down and eat bones ? I am aware they can splinter and he is always supervised . Am I a bad mother ? I feel like it now. We travel to Doncaster and buy his food because it's good the beef is just like mince I don't feel it's bad for him in anyway and his digestive system is brill , sorry to rant I will stop now. Thanks for listening upset mum x


----------



## Gingerbread (Aug 7, 2013)

Debsy, this is not 'just a dog' it's a V and it's sounds like you are doing the right thing by finding a diet to suit Ronnie! There have been quite a few discussions about what diet is best, but most people agree that each dog is individual and therefore different diets suit different dogs. Just because the vet doesn't agree it doesn't take away from the fact that your dog is healthy with good stools! As to the bones thing, it sounds like you're doing the right thing by supervising, as long as the bone is raw, but there are plenty of threads on raw diet and bones or hopefully someone else who feeds raw bones can help with a post!

Chin up and hopefully a V cuddle will put a smile back on your face!!! ;D


----------



## debsy (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you gingerbread


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

To Beat the system look to natures gifts 

Raw real and Free

Stroked out punched out ??? : :-\ 

We just keep coming as core proved information could save just 1

We humble most vets like Bubble gum ;D

and We expose there choices

We Love Karen Becker :-*

She can She will guide and She will share and tell you the truth 

Don't be a human tool every scrip they write big Pharmacy is cash in the pockets For the entire process not cares :-[ for the Reds "

We need Big Western Vets at least some 

Surgeries are tough Cancer is tough 

I am Big BigPappaPump we fought them all  ;D


and We Love Natural Holistic care 

((Prevention)) before the bombs come and protecting the core needs is the Keys 

Organic found a better choice as well 

Real wild Bones never chicken bones only due there brittle and break into very risky matter Bones have great values

and all VETS take notes change is in the air 

Better tighten Up that Real education 

Both Sides of the Ditch are needed to Win 

Others don't cheer you up look deep within Yourself For Moods and Loves 

Be educated in your choices and hold Your line

Earned real life Risks still win

Chin up head down move side to side 

Look late into Round 12

that's the Pride of a real Warrior

KO late there corner you dropped a A bomb KO and Victory as your Choices Not Chances had real values For the Great Reds

Dogs None

LIFESTYLE ;D choices We Love

All else fails left hook to the Liver baby" lol

That still Frees them ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

debsy said:


> Hi please can somebody cheer me up, been to vets today for Ronnie's booster jab and flea oil etc etc, told vet we changed him to wet food and to be honest he has never been happier, we tried him on all sorts of dry before we decided to change him. We haven't had any runny poos or wind and he loves it, he gets veg and fish in fact eats better than us, hese my boy and I never thought I could love like this (soppy I know). Anyway he was a right Pratt saying he wasn't a lover of it and it's all crap , he then went onto bones saying wild dogs don't bring cows down and eat bones ? I am aware they can splinter and he is always supervised . Am I a bad mother ? I feel like it now. We travel to Doncaster and buy his food because it's good the beef is just like mince I don't feel it's bad for him in anyway and his digestive system is brill , sorry to rant I will stop now. Thanks for listening upset mum x



Debsy..I fed my Weimaraner BARF diet, I live in York and the company used to deliver it to my house. I feed Darcy my little Vizsla dry food and I aslo give her a few raw chicken wings which she loves. There is a village just outside York called Murton which sells all different raw food for dogs......but the company who delivers is called Anglican foods phone number 0800 0183770 or Google prizechoice.co.uk....thought it might save you driving to Donny


----------

